# Diffondiamo la cultura



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)




----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)




----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2015)

tu mi dici cosa devo sapere e io me lo segno


----------



## drusilla (9 Giugno 2015)

protesto pubblicamente per il primo sfondo, non mi fa leggere il testo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Non si riesce a leggere una beneamata minchia :singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu mi dici cosa devo sapere e io me lo segno


Questo aiuterebbe.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non si riesce a leggere una beneamata minchia :singleeye:


Credo che sia la minchia a riuscire a leggere...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che sia la minchia a riuscire a leggere...


E poi volevo aggiungere che sono proprio venuta bene in quello sfondo :sarcastic::w00t:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E poi volevo aggiungere che sono proprio venuta bene in quello sfondo :sarcastic::w00t:


Begli occhi! 
President invece spaccia le mie foto alla finestra...una non può manco guardare il panorama!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> protesto pubblicamente per il primo sfondo, non mi fa leggere il testo.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non si riesce a leggere una beneamata minchia :singleeye:


Cagacazzi. Riecchila.


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2015)

Trovaci un bello sfondo per questo:

Das Ereignis ereignet (M. Heidegger)


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Begli occhi!
> President invece spaccia le mie foto alla finestra...una non può manco guardare il panorama!!!


Screanzato


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Screanzato


Che tipo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>



Bravo! Perfetto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)

Facciamo in modo che i classici della letteratura siano usufruibili da tutti.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Belli.questo contrale si sviluppa bene,un bel punto vita stretto,ma manca la gamba...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Belli.questo contrale si sviluppa bene,un bel punto vita stretto,ma manca la gamba...


Dichiariamo guerra all'ignoranza! Armiamoci di cultura. Cibiamoci di sapere.


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dichiariamo guerra all'ignoranza! Armiamoci di cultura. *Cibiamoci *di sapere.


io faccio il bis, se nessuno si offende...


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dichiariamo guerra all'ignoranza! Armiamoci di cultura. Cibiamoci di sapere.


Allora.Le gambe male,di questa donna mi piace l'atteggiamenteo conturbante del viso,il resto no.Se si parla di donne ragazzi...baciateme il culo.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora.Le gambe male,di questa donna mi piace l'atteggiamenteo conturbante del viso,il resto no.Se si parla di donne ragazzi...baciateme il culo.


male perché sono dritte vè? nel senso, non c'è differenza tra coscia e polpacci.. un po' mascoline e poco femminili... c'ho azzeccato?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> male perché sono dritte vè? nel senso, non c'è differenza tra coscia e polpacci.. un po' mascoline e poco femminili... c'ho azzeccato?


Ottimo...guarda quel viso...cosa sta guardando?cosa pensa?cosa pensa di fare?che pensieri fa?


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ottimo...guarda quel viso...cosa sta guardando?cosa pensa?cosa pensa di fare?che pensieri fa?


sicuramente pensa che deve fare la lavatrice... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

è un'espressione zoccolescamente ammiccante


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sicuramente pensa che deve fare la lavatrice... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> è un'espressione zoccolescamente ammiccante


Si cor culo,dai che ero serio.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si cor culo,dai che ero serio.:rotfl::rotfl:


eh, t'ho risposto! è un'espressione ammiccante da donna che non deve chiedere mai un po' zoccola.


che vuole oscù, vuole o' pescj!


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Noooooo*



banshee ha detto:


> eh, t'ho risposto! è un'espressione ammiccante da donna che non deve chiedere mai un po' zoccola.
> 
> 
> che vuole oscù, vuole o' pescj!


Volgare,no.Vuole il pesce?che brutalità.No.Nn va bene,ok ma come,dove,in che modo,ci devo alvorare su sti ragazzi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ottimo...guarda quel viso...cosa sta guardando?cosa pensa?cosa pensa di fare?che pensieri fa?


Pensa che è ora di smettere con le chiacchiere e passare ai fatti [emoji3]


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Pensa che è ora di smettere con le chiacchiere e passare ai fatti [emoji3]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora.Le gambe male,di questa donna mi piace l'atteggiamenteo conturbante del viso,il resto no.Se si parla di donne ragazzi...baciateme il culo.


Io ti indicai la Luna, il sapere, una delle sette arti. Tu guardasti il dito. Perchè?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io ti indicai la Luna, il sapere, una delle sette arti. Tu guardasti il dito. Perchè?


Notevole,conturbante.President,però dalla vita in su.
Guarda il culo non è un sedere importante,proporzionato si,ma non incontra i miei gusti.Adoro un sproporzione fra punto vita e culo...qui sembra quasi un rapporto perfetto.Secondo poi.Gamba alta tornita il giusto,ma non deve essere alta.Seno cis ta tutto,es guardo eccellente,della serie:come ti addento il cazzo chiama l'avvocato...che neanche a chi l'ha visto...!Ragazzi spessore,voglio vedere voi...su...


----------



## Bender (9 Giugno 2015)

*a me piacciono così*

assomiglia alla libraia


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> assomiglia alla libraia


Si con la lente di ingrandimento  nella mano per vederti il pisello...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> assomiglia alla libraia


col caschetto Matt? 

e occhialoni..


----------



## Bender (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> col caschetto Matt?
> 
> e occhialoni..


si ha i capelli a caschetto neri un pò più lunghi e gli occhiali sono più più piccoli, e non porta maglioni arancioni
però è abbastanza somigliante


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ha i capelli a caschetto neri un pò più lunghi e gli occhiali sono più più piccoli, e non porta maglioni arancioni
> però è abbastanza somigliante


è bocciona pure la libraia? 

perchè questa della foto è zinnona :carneval:


----------



## Bender (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è bocciona pure la libraia?
> 
> perchè questa della foto è zinnona :carneval:


quella in foto sinceramente non capisco come si noti,ha un maglione mono cromatico e poi la foto è tagliata, comunque nessuno ci crederà, ma prevalentemente l'ho sempre guardata negli occhi la libraia, credo che sia una via di mezzo, tipo una terza, ma non sono un esperto.
l'ultima volta mi ha chiesto se avevo letto l'ultimo libro che avevo comprato, solo che ha detto l'utore e non il titolo e sono rimasto un pò spiazzato, vaglielo a spiegare che se compro un libro a settimana o più, sono ancora parecchio indietro a leggerli tutti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> assomiglia alla libraia


Minchia Benny...
Se ti mando delle foto dei miei 15 anni diventa un serio problema...


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quella in foto sinceramente non capisco come si noti,ha un maglione mono cromatico e poi la foto è tagliata, comunque nessuno ci crederà, ma prevalentemente l'ho sempre guardata negli occhi la libraia, credo che sia una via di mezzo, tipo una terza, ma non sono un esperto.
> l'ultima volta mi ha chiesto se avevo letto l'ultimo libro che avevo comprato, solo che ha detto l'utore e non il titolo e sono rimasto un pò spiazzato, vaglielo a spiegare che se compro un libro a settimana o più, sono ancora parecchio indietro a leggerli tutti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prima o poi ti ammazzo.   me lo sento.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima o poi ti ammazzo.   me lo sento.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bender (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima o poi ti ammazzo.   me lo sento.





Simy ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


capissi il perchè
non ho scritto nulla di strano, non ho parlato più della mia ex


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> capissi il perchè
> non ho scrittu nulla di strano, non ho parlato più della mia ex


Immagino per le tette. Ma a me ha fatto sorridere peply


----------



## Bender (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Immagino per le tette. Ma a me ha fatto sorridere peply


a ok grazie
pensavo fosse per il fatto di continuare a farsi vedere spesso in libreria


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> capissi il perchè
> non ho scrittu nulla di strano, non ho parlato più della mia ex


perchè dici che manco guardi le tette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè dici che manco guardi le tette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi sa di si   l'admin c'è rimasto male, mi fa pensare a Marione Brega... manco le basiiii


----------



## Bender (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè dici che manco guardi le tette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti chiedo un parere
secondo te se parliamo a un metro di distanza, ogni volta che compro un libro e sono a pagare alla cassa, se mi metto a guardargli le tette anche per poco, non pensi che lo noti
se lo facessero con te quando ti parlano, che opinione ti faresti, tanto lo sa già che mi piace, e comunque preferisco guardarla negli occhi mentre mi sorride


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti chiedo un parere
> secondo te se parliamo a un metro di distanza, ogni volta che compro un libro e sono a pagare alla cassa, se mi metto a guardargli le tette anche per poco, non pensi che lo noti
> *se lo facessero con te quando ti parlano*, che opinione ti faresti, tanto lo sa già che mi piace, e comunque preferisco guardarla negli occhi mentre mi sorride


oh Matt, mi ci vuole classe, bisogna essere fini, ci vuole discrezione!! non è che ti metti a fissare tipo maniaco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma l'occhio ti ci deve andare..... 

sul neretto, beh non mi fissano le curve mentre mi parlano ma che ne so, una sbirciata al sedere se c'è uno specchio dietro, uno sguardo sul seno mentre sto girata, dai penso che sia normale..no?


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Lo meno.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo meno.


no dai, ci siamo presi l'impegno. la goccia scava la roccia, su Nick, ce la faremo.


----------



## Bender (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh Matt, mi ci vuole classe, bisogna essere fini, ci vuole discrezione!! non è che ti metti a fissare tipo maniaco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma l'occhio ti ci deve andare.....
> 
> sul neretto, beh non mi fissano le curve mentre mi parlano ma che ne so, *una sbirciata al sedere se c'è uno specchio dietro, uno sguardo sul seno mentre sto girata*, dai penso che sia normale..no?


e come fai a saperlo? perchè te ne sei accorta no
comunque non intendevo certo sguardo fisso da maniaco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
che poi vi sfugge il punto è impegnata e non le interesso, e non so perchè continuo ad andarci, forse perchè in fondo un po mi piace fantasticare e penso a quello che mi ha detto oscuro di restare in zona


----------



## Bender (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo meno.


sei troppo tenera e rassicurante per menare , e poi lo hai detto anche tu, devi avere una ragione importante per farlo


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> e come fai a saperlo? perchè te ne sei accorta no
> comunque non intendevo certo sguardo fisso da maniaco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> che poi vi sfugge il punto è impegnata e non le interesso, e non so perchè continuo ad andarci, forse perchè in fondo un po mi piace fantasticare e penso a quello che mi ha detto oscuro di restare in zona


:rotfl:Mattia,resta in zona,fidati..Però le donne andrebbero codificate.Bisogna anche capire che tipo di donna hai davanti,in tutti i sensi....:rotfl:! In linea generale io sono sempre per l'asettico,il distante,l'assente,l'algido,cordiale,simpatico..al limite un pò scostante.Nessuna certezza su tutto,anche perchè di fondo sono il primo a non averne mai.E se proprio devi guardare un bel culo,bè,sempre meglio farlo in maniera INNATURALE,MAI LASCIARE SPAZIO AL NEMICO...mai.Un punto interrogativo crea sempre più curiosità di un punto esclamativo,ma questi son concetti per chi riesce a domare i propri bassissimi istinti tipo oscuro,molti davanti all'avvenenza di una donna si sbragano, quello è proprio il momento che finiscono al cesso con il pisello fra le mani,certo la stessa fie che faccio io,ma con molta più dignità e classe,E SOPRATUTTO PER SCELTA.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sti ometti sembrano bambini davanti al gelato con gli occhi smarriti e sognanti...ma sti cazzi del gelato...ti giri e prosegui...e che c'è solo una gelateria?QUESTO è IL CONCETTO CHE CERCO DI SPIEGARE SEMPRE AI MIEI STUDENTI....!


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *e come fai a saperlo? perchè te ne sei accorta no*
> comunque non intendevo certo sguardo fisso da maniaco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> che poi vi sfugge il punto è impegnata e non le interesso, e non so perchè continuo ad andarci, forse perchè in fondo un po mi piace fantasticare e penso a quello che mi ha detto oscuro di restare in zona


ma mica lo so  lo deduco! anche perchè insomma dai, a parte te :rotfl::rotfl:di solito gli uomini le fanno queste cose!

sul resto quoto Oscuro su tutto


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Senta*



banshee ha detto:


> ma mica lo so  lo deduco! anche perchè insomma dai, a parte te :rotfl::rotfl:di solito gli uomini le fanno queste cose!
> 
> sul resto quoto Oscuro su tutto


Guarda TI FA ONORE.UNA DONNA che quota il mio concetto....ti fa solo che onore.MATTIA PROVACI CON BANSHEE hai la mia autorizazione.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda TI FA ONORE.*UNA DONNA che quota il mio concetto*....ti fa solo che onore.MATTIA PROVACI CON BANSHEE hai la mia autorizazione.:rotfl:


io mica lo trovo tanto strano... a me uno che si sbraga dopo 30 secondi che mi ha visto mi fa calare la libido pure se è Tom Hardy per dire.. certo mi rendo conto che ci sono donne che vanno a caccia di furetti rosa :rotfl::rotfler cui basta un complimento e ciaone, ma insomma noi Donne normali no...

e comunque per tua informazione Mattia già ci prova :ar:

*STO SCHERZANDO MATTIA STO SCHERZANDO*


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> io mica lo trovo tanto strano... a me uno che si sbraga dopo 30 secondi che mi ha visto mi fa calare la libido pure se è Tom Hardy per dire.. certo mi rendo conto che ci sono donne che vanno a caccia di furetti rosa :rotfl::rotfler cui basta un complimento e ciaone, ma insomma noi Donne normali no...
> 
> e comunque per tua informazione Mattia già ci prova :ar:
> 
> *STO SCHERZANDO MATTIA STO SCHERZANDO*


Io non ti conosco,per permettimi,ad leggerti corka che sei ua donna normale,cioè parliamone...dai.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti conosco,per permettimi,ad *leggerti corka che sei ua donna normale*,cioè parliamone...dai.


....parliamone... cioè?


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ....parliamone... cioè?


Si,a mio avviso..non sei nei canoni della normalità...hai un certo spessore....


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a mio avviso..non sei nei canoni della normalità...hai un certo spessore....


ti ringrazio  

per questo apprezzo il tuo modo di pensare 
pensavo mi stavi dando della squilibrata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che ce sta pure eh?


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ti ringrazio
> 
> per questo apprezzo il tuo modo di pensare
> pensavo mi stavi dando della squilibrata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che ce sta pure eh?


Guarda una donna che ha la faccia tosta di quotare ciò che ho scritto...non è una donna normale.Un donna normale o sciacquetta si sarebbe fatta girare....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda una donna che ha la faccia tosta di quotare ciò che ho scritto...non è una donna normale.Un donna normale o sciacquetta si sarebbe fatta girare....:rotfl::rotfl:


ringrazio ancora per l'attestazione di stima  ma ti giuro clà a me non pare strano...


----------



## Bender (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mica lo trovo tanto strano... a me uno che si sbraga dopo 30 secondi che mi ha visto mi fa calare la libido pure se è Tom Hardy per dire.. certo mi rendo conto che ci sono donne che vanno a caccia di furetti rosa :rotfl::rotfler cui basta un complimento e ciaone, ma insomma noi Donne normali no...
> 
> e comunque per tua informazione Mattia già ci prova :ar:
> 
> *STO SCHERZANDO MATTIA STO SCHERZANDO*


non ci provo perchè sei impegnata
se ti vedevo fuori e non ti conoscevo non ci provavo perchè intimorisci troppo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ci avrei provato se ti potevo conoscere poco a poco e naturalmente se eri libera


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> non ci provo perchè sei impegnata
> se ti vedevo fuori e non ti conoscevo non ci provavo perchè intimorisci troppo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ci avrei provato se ti potevo conoscere poco a poco e naturalmente se eri libera


Perdonami.A te queso sembra un atteggiamento giusto?

Non ci provi perchè banshee è impegnata?ci può stare,anzi ci sta.Sei uno corretto.

Se era libera ti saresti fatto intimorireerchè?
Non capisco,è un atteggiamento"perdente""sballato""sbagliato",oh è una persona come te.Punto.le persone si piacciono o non si piacciono,fine.Mattia ti rendi conto che è sbagliata solo pensarla na cosa del genere?poi a 30 anni?
Giuro che non capisco.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ci provo perchè sei impegnata
> se ti vedevo fuori e non ti conoscevo *non ci provavo perchè intimorisci troppo*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ci avrei provato se ti potevo conoscere poco a poco e naturalmente se eri libera


:facepalm:

qua tra sguardo assassino, pugilato, incedere felino... pure se fossi stata single me li avevate bruciati tutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> qua tra sguardo assassino, pugilato, incedere felino... pure se fossi stata single me li avevate bruciati tutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tutti chi? :rotfl::rotfl: ti deve succedere uno come oscuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi....finite ingalera tutti e due...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti chi? :rotfl::rotfl: ti deve succedere uno come oscuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi....f*inite ingalera tutti e due...*:rotfl::rotfl:


 eh madò!! e che è :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> eh madò!! e che è :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Be dai...non si può leggere mattia.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ci provo perchè sei impegnata
> se ti vedevo fuori e non ti conoscevo non ci provavo perchè intimorisci troppo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ci avrei provato se ti potevo conoscere poco a poco e naturalmente se eri libera



ok. con te devo partire dall'ABC


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be dai...non si può leggere mattia.


su questo non ci piove :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ok. con te devo partire dall'ABC


L'ABC è già troppo complicato, io inizierei dalle formine...:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> L'ABC è già troppo complicato, io inizierei dalle formine...:unhappy:


Ma pure tu cazzo.Nicka...ma pensaci tu,mettiti in treno,senza mutande,ti presenti come solo tu sai fare...e gli fai capire cosa può fare una donna....dai...


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ok. con te devo partire dall'ABC


simy ma io intimorisco troppo? te prego tu che mi conosci, sfatiamo sto mito? ma che figura ci faccio sembro una strega :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma pure tu cazzo.Nicka...ma pensaci tu,mettiti in treno,senza mutande,ti presenti come solo tu sai fare...e gli fai capire cosa può fare una donna....dai...


Io sono timida, dolce, rassicurante, tenera...

:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono timida, dolce, rassicurante, tenera...
> 
> :unhappy:


a me dice che faccio paura!! che intimorisco!! che non mi si avvicinerebbe mai!! scusa famo cambio? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me dice che faccio paura!! che intimorisco!! che non mi si avvicinerebbe mai!! scusa famo cambio? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu pensa che alcuni li ho intimoriti pure io...c'ho da capì perchè e come! 
Benny mi terrebbe sul comodino come un tenero peluche da accarezzare...:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono timida, dolce, rassicurante, tenera...
> 
> :unhappy:


Si er cazzo....!


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si er cazzo....!


L'ha detto lui, lui mi ha vista, tu no!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> a me dice che faccio paura!! che intimorisco!! che non mi si avvicinerebbe mai!! scusa famo cambio? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma giri armata?che cazzo hai che initimorisci?Per come ti ricordo....insomma timore no...!e per cosa?


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma giri armata?che cazzo hai che initimorisci?Per come ti ricordo....insomma timore no...!e per cosa?


a me lo chiedi, chiedilo a Matty!! 

certo tu mi hai conosciuta che ero gggiovine e tenera  però insomma non è che sono diventata una mantide nel frattempo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Come minimo io intimorisco Oscuro, me lo sento...:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Vabbè*



banshee ha detto:


> a me lo chiedi, chiedilo a Matty!!
> 
> certo tu mi hai conosciuta che ero gggiovine e tenera  però insomma non è che sono diventata una mantide nel frattempo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbè vedremo....


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Come minimo io intimorisco Oscuro, me lo sento...:carneval:


A me me intimoriscono quelle con il sedere più veloce dei pensieri.Quando tu pensi di,il tuo culo già è andato...


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me me intimoriscono quelle con il sedere più veloce dei pensieri.Quando tu pensi di,il tuo culo già è andato...


Bene...bene...


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bene...bene...


bene?io son sincero...a me quando mi parti di culo...già sei un pezzo avanti...non mi interessa quello che dici,quello che fai...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> simy ma io intimorisco troppo? te prego tu che mi conosci, sfatiamo sto mito? ma che figura ci faccio sembro una strega :unhappy:





banshee ha detto:


> a me dice che faccio paura!! che intimorisco!! che non mi si avvicinerebbe mai!! scusa famo cambio? :rotfl::rotfl:


qui l'utente rassicurante sono solo io:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*mhhahah*



Simy ha detto:


> qui l'utente rassicurante sono solo io:carneval:


Insomma.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> qui l'utente rassicurante sono solo io:carneval:


n è che m'aiuti molto così :carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> n è che m'aiuti molto così :carneval::carneval:


Ma dai...che alla fine sei una gattina pure tu...e su.Siete due brave ragazze,quelle pericolose so altre...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.


vai a cagare


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai...che alla fine sei una gattina pure tu...e su.*Siete due brave ragazze*,quelle pericolose so altre...


e ne vado fiera. mai desiderato essere pericolosa


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai...che alla fine sei una gattina pure tu...e su.Siete due brave ragazze,quelle pericolose so altre...


Cioè scusa, io no?!


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè scusa, io no?!


penso si riferisse a te e lei... non a me


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè scusa, io no?!


Tu della gattina hai solo l'aspetto....


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu della gattina hai solo l'aspetto....


Ma che ne sai mi vien da dire!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> penso si riferisse a te e lei... non a me


No siete brave te e banshee.Nicka...manco percka...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No siete brave te e banshee.Nicka...manco percka...


secondo me nicka la stai giudicando male.


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai mi vien da dire!!!


Stai a parla con oscuro.Ricordatelo:io vi leggo dentro e dietro...


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> penso si riferisse a te e lei... non a me


Ah dici?! :idea:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai a parla con oscuro.Ricordatelo:io vi leggo dentro e dietro...


E' che ho poca simpatia per i gatti!


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> secondo me nicka la stai giudicando male.


Nicka...la sto giudicando com'è.Apparentemente è brava,dentro ha il delirio...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka...la sto giudicando com'è.Apparentemente è brava,dentro ha il delirio...


dissento


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dissento


Non ci va mica così lontano...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci va mica così lontano...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè te volevo da una mano


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vabbè te volevo da una mano


Ok!!!
Dissento anche io!!!


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vabbè te volevo da una mano


a me la devi dà (la mano, n.d.r.:carneval Matty dice che sono una che intimorisce :girlcry:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me la devi dà (la mano, n.d.r.:carneval Matty dice che sono una che intimorisce :girlcry:


Benny non capisce un cazzo. Mi spiace, gli voglio pure bene, ma di donne sa una sega!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci va mica così lontano...


Ok mi piace che sei sincera.


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> dissento


Io con le donne so da baci sul culo ad occhi chiusi e cuore fibrillante.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me la devi dà (la mano, n.d.r.:carneval Matty dice che sono una che intimorisce :girlcry:


Vedi risposta di Nicka 




Nicka ha detto:


> Benny non capisce un cazzo. Mi spiace, gli voglio pure bene, ma di donne sa una sega!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok mi piace che sei sincera.


C'ho la guerra!


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io con le donne so da baci sul culo ad occhi chiusi e cuore fibrillante.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami.A te queso sembra un atteggiamento giusto?
> 
> Non ci provi perchè banshee è impegnata?ci può stare,anzi ci sta.Sei uno corretto.
> 
> ...


mi sta capitando anche questo
lei oggettivamente è molto bella davvero, ma non mi piace o meglio non m i attrae per vari motivi, un tra i tanti ha 10 anni menoi di me,solo mi ci trovo a parlare, perche è isolata dal gruppo come me o peggio forse
intimorire dal background da come la vedevo apparire da fuori dal non sentirsi alla sua altezza, un insieme di cose, comunque già lo sa.


----------



## Bender (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma giri armata?che cazzo hai che initimorisci?Per come ti ricordo....insomma timore no...!e per cosa?


io l'ho vista solo in foto
ma avevo lo sguardo di Uma Thurman in kill bill
[video=youtube;m5IDxINZd-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5IDxINZd-o[/video]


----------



## Bender (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai a parla con oscuro.Ricordatelo:io vi leggo dentro e dietro...


mi ricordo ancora la battuta di perplesso dove ti paragonava al protagonista solo con la differenza che tu non capivi le persone dal volto ma da altro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
[video=youtube;l9vYSBR9nio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9vYSBR9nio[/video]


----------



## Bender (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me la devi dà (la mano, n.d.r.:carneval Matty dice che sono una che intimorisce :girlcry:


prima mi intimorivi, non conoscendoti bene, o peggio se ti avessi solamente vista fuori, ora sapendo come sei è ben diverso, dico che intimorisci chi non ti conosce, così di primo impatto.


Nicka ha detto:


> Benny non capisce un cazzo. Mi spiace, gli voglio pure bene, ma *di donne sa una sega*!!


bè ne ho avuta solamente una, che era parecchio diversa dalla maggioranza.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io l'ho vista solo in foto
> ma avevo lo sguardo di Uma Thurman in kill bill
> [video=youtube;m5IDxINZd-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5IDxINZd-o[/video]


 eh già.. nella foto che hai visto tu forse più o meno... non posso darti torto 

è stata scattata in un periodaccio...


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> prima mi intimorivi, non conoscendoti bene, *o peggi se ti avessi solamente vista fuori*, ora sapendo come sei è ben diverso, dico che intimorisci chi non ti conosce, così di primo impatto.
> 
> bè ne ho avuta solamente una, che era parecchio diversa dalla maggioranza.


:facepalm:

dai Matt sto scherzando, stavamo cazzeggiando oggi :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Bender (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> dai Matt sto scherzando, stavamo cazzeggiando oggi :carneval::carneval:


ma si lo so,ero solo sincero


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ricordo ancora la battuta di perplesso dove ti paragonava al protagonista solo con la differenza che tu non capivi le persone dal volto ma da altro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> [video=youtube;l9vYSBR9nio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9vYSBR9nio[/video]


adoro questo telefilm :inlove:


----------



## Bender (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> adoro questo telefilm :inlove:


io l'ho scoperto solo per la citazione di perplesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, lo sto guardando da poco, e mi piace molto


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io l'ho scoperto solo per la citazione di perplesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, lo sto guardando da poco, e mi piace molto


Io ho visto tutte le puntate.


----------



## Bender (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io ho visto tutte le puntate.


sono tre stagioni? la terza non riesco a scaricarla non è più valido il torrent sono a metà della prima


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono tre stagioni? la terza non riesco a scaricarla non è più valido il torrent sono a metà della prima



si, sono 3


----------

